# Jiffy cake mix



## watermelonman (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a recipe that calls for a package of Jiffy cake mix, but I can't seem to find that.

I got some Betty Crocker yellow cake mix instead. Is that going to work out? Are the packages the same size? The one I got says "pudding included". What does that mean and does it match the Jiffy version?


----------



## tdejarnette (Oct 7, 2007)

I think a Jiffy mix only makes one layer. It also probably wouldn't be as moist as a pudding in the mix box. But if you just used half I think it would still work.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 7, 2007)

No they're not the same size and you definately do not want to use a "pudding in the mix" to substitute.  The Jiffy mixes are much smaller.  Unfortunately I don't have one handy but I think the Jiffy mixes are less than 12 oz.  They carry them at Safeway and Kroger stores.  You might try googleing for Jiffy and find the weight.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, the Jiffy boxes only make a single layer, so you'd have to use half of a regular-sized box mix.

My dollar stores carry the Jiffy mix.  You might try looking there.


----------



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe we could answer you better if we knew what you are making.


----------



## Caine (Oct 7, 2007)

Jiffy cake mixes (yellow, white, devils food, and lemon) at a mere 9 ounces, are designed to make a one layer, 8-inch square cake. Jiffy also makes frosting mixes (lemon, fudge, and white) designed to frost the Jiffy one layer cakes.







Some nitiwit is selling them on eBay for $1.75, plus a whopping $7.50 shipping charge. 

If you really want to buy some, try *THE CANDY STORE*.  They're much cheaper, and they carry ALL those great Jiffy products you remember from your childhood.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 7, 2007)

Caine said:


> Jiffy cake mixes (yellow, white, devils food, and lemon) at a mere 9 ounces, are designed to make a one layer, 8-inch square cake. Jiffy also makes frosting mixes (lemon, fudge, and white) designed to frost the Jiffy one layer cakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh Jeeze.  I remember when they were 50 cents.

But wait, there's more, lol:

Welcome to the Chelsea Milling Company - Home of "JIFFY" Mixes!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2007)

What a "load," Caine!  That's a crime.  We can buy the Jiffy mixes here at our local dollar stores for 2/$1,  sometimes 3/$1 and no shipping charges.  Boo, hiss!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 7, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Some nitiwit is selling them on eBay for $1.75, plus a whopping $7.50 shipping charge.


 
One reason I don't shop on eBay ... I'm not a "nitwit".




			
				*amy* said:
			
		

> But wait, there's more, lol:
> Welcome to the Chelsea Milling Company - Home of "JIFFY" Mixes!


 
LOL - you beat me to it *amy* !!!!

Yep - go to their website, click on the "Product Locator" link and enter your zip code and they will tell you who sells their products in your area, watermelonman.


----------

